# Tillandsia butzii



## Don I (Mar 30, 2017)

adult image


adult image
A little over a year ago I googled air plants in Canada and found a little flower shop probably 3 min. from where I live. This is the first one I bought. It was a small plant for $9.00. It was hard not to go down there every day.
Don


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 30, 2017)

Cool. I have a number of tillies, but none of the bulbous species like this. They grow so well with the orchids, though in my conditions they tend not to bloom quite as often.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2017)

Interesting and strange.


----------



## abax (Mar 30, 2017)

It is strange, but very appealing. Perhaps it's a Triffid!


----------



## Don I (Mar 31, 2017)

abax said:


> It is strange, but very appealing. Perhaps it's a Triffid!



Ya, I don't know what happens when the lights go out.
Don


----------



## Don I (Mar 31, 2017)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Cool. I have a number of tillies, but none of the bulbous species like this. They grow so well with the orchids, though in my conditions they tend not to bloom quite as often.


This one I bought already close to flowering. It is T. caput medusae. After it grew pups (I think that's what they are called).



photo uploading websites



photo uploading websites
I only know what they are because bulbous ones are quite different.
Don


----------

